# proctosigmoidectomy



## rosanne (Jul 16, 2010)

Any ideas on how to code this:  Proctosigmoidectomy:  Procedure was started laparoscopically, but because of patient's anatomy, it was converted to open.  A colostomy was already in place from a previous colectomy.  Thanks


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 29, 2010)

might to share a little more about what exactly was taken.

Was the complete rectum taken? or partial with intestinal margins? Or was there actually a fair portion of intenstine taken with it?
would 45111 apply?


----------

